# Anyone Read: Retirement Heist by Ellen Schultz?



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Reading this now. US focussed. It is an interesting read but very sad to see how employees were/are deceived. It also gives an insight into the immense burden of health care insurance on US retirees.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I read the book a few months ago very interesting book.


----------

